
Remote Code Execution Vulnerability found in Firefox 3.0 - timr
http://dvlabs.tippingpoint.com/blog/2008/06/18/vulnerability-in-mozilla-firefox-30
======
PieSquared
This might have been interesting if it had any detail at all. However, as it
is right now, it's more of a "Haha, Firefox - you're not perfect!" type thing.
I think I will check out what the vulnerability was after they actually post
it though, so this thread was not for nothing!

~~~
timr
Maybe. But they're telling you why they don't publish the details pre-patch,
and it's a valid reason, IMO. In the meantime, it's good to know that the
browser has a serious flaw.

